# Macbook losing internet when connecting to external display



## willbevan99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,

I am connecting my 2015 macbook pro 13 inch retina to an external display through a minidisplay port to displayport cable by the thunderbolt port on the macbook. However this when i plug it all together, stops the internet from working on my laptop yet the wifi sign is still connected?

Please help!

Cheers,
Will


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

willbevan99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am connecting my 2015 macbook pro 13 inch retina to an external display through a minidisplay port to displayport cable by the thunderbolt port on the macbook. However this when i plug it all together, stops the internet from working on my laptop yet the wifi sign is still connected?
> 
> ...


See if the following helps:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4155096


----------



## willbevan99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you but there is not an ethernet thunderbolt in my networks to make inactive? the wifi sign shows it is still connected but web pages do not load?


----------

